# Recurring code P0420



## Jwilso118 (9 mo ago)

This code keeps getting tripped in my check engine light, I have replaced my catalytic converter, both oxygen sensors, spark plugs, all recommended by my mechanic and the light still returns and the exhaust smells like raw gasoline. I'm desperate for any answers or comments you guys may have. It's a 2014 versa 1.6 s plus model.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jwilso118 said:


> This code keeps getting tripped in my check engine light, I have replaced my catalytic converter, both oxygen sensors, spark plugs, all recommended by my mechanic and the light still returns and the exhaust smells like raw gasoline. I'm desperate for any answers or comments you guys may have. It's a 2014 versa 1.6 s plus model.


The most common cause of a P0420 DTC is a bad catalytic converter, but it can be caused by anything from a faulty oxygen sensor to a rich or lean running condition, or misfires. If the exhaust smells like raw gasoline, then it means that your engine is running rich. This could be due to a faulty fuel injector, high or low fuel pressure, MAF sensor, engine coolant temperature sensor, or almost any faulty engine sensor. The air-fuel mixture needs to get addressed and then see if the P0420 code comes back.


----------



## Jwilso118 (9 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> The most common cause of a P0420 DTC is a bad catalytic converter, but it can be caused by anything from a faulty oxygen sensor to a rich or lean running condition, or misfires. If the exhaust smells like raw gasoline, then it means that your engine is running rich. This could be due to a faulty fuel injector, high or low fuel pressure, MAF sensor, engine coolant temperature sensor, or almost any faulty engine sensor. The air-fuel mixture needs to get addressed and then see if the P0420 code comes back.


Thank you so much! I'm looking into that now starting with the MAF sensor


----------

